# bbjd's Babalu sig challenge



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

Ok I offered 20,000 points for a Dida sig and got one entry even i it was sick so I will now offer 25,000 points for a Babalu sig since after rewatching Babalu vs Heath I remembered what an awesome fighter he is.

So Template time

Babalu sig

Pics: Anything you can find

Title: Babalu

Sub text: BBJD

more sub text: 13-2 since 03

Size : Whatever you think looks good

Avatar: Worth 5,000 extra but not a requirement

Come on boys lets get more than one entry this time Compusure made a nasty sig for me but I would still like to see some entries it's 25,000 points.

Edit this will end on sunday


----------



## Composure (Jun 24, 2008)

Working on one and an avatar too.


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

Here's my avy entry. I'll work on a sig in a little while.


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

That's sick Mjbish. I'm pumped for this man I can't wait to see some of these.


----------



## Composure (Jun 24, 2008)




----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

Thats really good Composure, now i'm gonna have to try hard to beat that.


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

Holy Sh*t that is possibly the sickest sig I've ever seen you guys have got a tough job to beat Composure.


----------



## Composure (Jun 24, 2008)

mjbish23 said:


> Thats really good Composure, now i'm gonna have to try hard to beat that.


While you do that, I am going to go play some Battlefield. ;0


----------



## yorT (Apr 22, 2007)

When is the due date? I never done a sig before so i am going to try one....lol


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

Sunday take your time Yort you get a rep just for trying and I will do these once a month so you can keep making entries and maybe you will win one of them.


----------



## Cochise (Aug 3, 2007)

Legendary Composure. The darker effects make it noice.


----------



## Composure (Jun 24, 2008)

Cochise said:


> Legendary Composure. The darker effects make it noice.


Yeah, Babs is a dark guy.


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

Here's my sig and I have another avy I made too.


----------



## Cochise (Aug 3, 2007)

Those cartoon avys are really cool. Where does everyone find them?


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

I googled for pics of sobral and it was a couple pages in to the search.


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

O man that's pretty sweet as well 2 very different feels.


----------



## WarHERO (Dec 31, 2006)

Composure nailed that. Damn thats a sick sig. Great job to everyone though.


----------



## ToeZup (Jan 7, 2008)

Composure is nasty with the graphics. Good work gentlemen.


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

Good work Gentleman Keep it up


----------



## FunkYou (Apr 22, 2007)

Both entries are very nice. I was thinking about getting a Babalu sig next time so I'll have to think of someone else now. hmmm...


----------



## yorT (Apr 22, 2007)

My first sig:










Edit: Is it too big?


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

It is too big I'm pretty sure but it's pretty cool. But does it say Babalu is 113 - 2.


----------



## yorT (Apr 22, 2007)

bbjd7 said:


> It is too big I'm pretty sure but it's pretty cool. But does it say Babalu is 113 - 2.


Omg it did, i changed it and resized it.


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

Very Nice this is what I'm talking about some real competition for the 25,000 points.


----------



## Composure (Jun 24, 2008)

yorT said:


> Omg it did, i changed it and resized it.


I cracked up when I seen 113. Nice sig yort.


----------



## yorT (Apr 22, 2007)

Lol, thanks but your sig is real good.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)




----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

Holy shit Babalu looks like the devil. That is crazy.


----------



## JT42 (Dec 31, 2006)

Wow these are some great entries. The cartoon avy is sweet! And I really like the dark sigs like Composure's and KryOnicle's


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

Man I really like all 4 of these this is going to be tough.

BTW 3 days left if anyone wants to put in another entry.


----------



## williamrod99 (Mar 31, 2007)

Composure said:


>


Just my two cents. I like this sig, but try to put emphasis on the center photo. Either add a slight blur to the background, or perhaps add a glow to the middle photo.


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

Last day to get a sig in or 2 edit yours. I already got a lot of good entries but there is always room for more.


----------



## pliff (Oct 5, 2006)

bah...







didnt come out like I wanted it to, oh well...


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

pliff IDK how you wanted it to look but that is pretty sick. I'm gonna have a real tough decision to make tommorow afternoon.


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

How much longer do we have? I'm kind of bored and I might work on another one.


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

You got till like 3 or 4 tommorow afternoon.

And just a note I won't be able to get on the comp until then so any sigs entered between now and then will have the advantage of it being the first time I see it.


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

alright cool i might work on something else.


----------



## Composure (Jun 24, 2008)

I might give it another go. Still debating if I want to go run for a bit since I had 4 cookies. Damn temptation.


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

Composure said:


> I might give it another go. Still debating if I want to go run for a bit since I had 4 cookies. Damn temptation.


Yeah I just got Madden 09 so i'm not sure if i'll want to make another sig.


----------



## Composure (Jun 24, 2008)




----------



## Cochise (Aug 3, 2007)

Great sig, composure, but the 13-2 since '03 seems kinda out of place. Very awesome overall though.


----------



## Composure (Jun 24, 2008)

Cochise said:


> Great sig, composure, but the 13-2 since '03 seems kinda out of place. Very awesome overall though.


Thanks. I tried to incorporate his Affliction shirt into the sig. And I had to go small on the 13-2 due to size restrictions.


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

I like pliff's the best ATM...

Besides a couple minor facets, Composure's versions look EXACTLY like his current Arlovski sig, and repetitiveness is wack to me.

Must not be very versatile. All his shit looks the same.


----------



## WarHERO (Dec 31, 2006)

Composure said:


>


Dude. Seriously. Ohhhhh Trrreeeeeeyyyyyyyyyyyyyy we might have some competition for you!

He does have a point though.


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

WarHERO said:


> Dude. Seriously. Ohhhhh *Trrreeeeeeyyyyyyyyyyyyyy we might have some competition for you!*
> 
> He does have a point though.


Ummmm....no.

Nobody's holding dude back from entering the SOTW competitions....

*JBI*


----------



## Composure (Jun 24, 2008)

Love you too Trey.


----------



## yorT (Apr 22, 2007)

pliff said:


> bah...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats real sick!


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

K I'm going to pick the winner at 3 30. They are all really good so I'm gonna spend some time look at all of them and decided.

If you put one in before 3 then it will count.


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

I really like them all but i would have to pick Pliff simply because he has a different style and comps looks excatly like all his other ones not saying there bad but just not unique. Comp your an amazing artist im not ripping on ya in no way..


----------



## yorT (Apr 22, 2007)

NCC said:


> I really like them all but i would have to pick Pliff simply because he has a different style and comps looks excatly like all his other ones not saying there bad but just not unique. Comp your an amazing artist im not ripping on ya in no way..


I agree Pliff's is a different style, something new and not like the rest.


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

Here's somehting i threw together in like 2 minutes i was bored..


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

For something you spent 2 minutes on NCC that's nice.


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

bbjd7 said:


> For something you spent 2 minutes on NCC that's nice.


Well see i have a half version of PS version 7 and i can only use so many things lol its terrible lol..


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

Ok well I've made my choice.

I would like to say that all these sigs were amazing and I can't wait for late September so I can do this again.

Now a couple things.

My favorite sig was probably Kryonicles however It was a little small for my taste I like the bigger sigs.

MJbish, NCC and Yort both of yours were very good I'm just looking for something a little darker.

Which left me with the 2 composures sigs and Pliff's and the winner is


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

I really liked Pliff's and yea it does look like Composures Arlovski sig but I also thought that the Arlovski sig was the best looking one on the forum.

Thanks for all the entries and I will rep everyone who entered.

Edit - Is there a reason why when I put it in my sig it got so small?


----------



## Composure (Jun 24, 2008)

You need to put the link in your sig like this:

[img*]http://i35.tinypic.com/9zpyfc.jpg[/img*]

remove the *'s


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

Much better your points are on the way Composure.


----------



## pliff (Oct 5, 2006)

Thanks a lot for the rep. I appreciate it =)


----------

